# Blocking 14 Comfrey VS Russian Comfrey



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

What is the difference between the 2 and if you could only have one which would it be and why? TYIA!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

*Common Comfrey *(Symphytum Officinale), produces seeds, is easily spread, and considered noxious (avoid this one!).

*Prickly Comfrey *(Symphytum Asperum), also produces seeds, is easily spread, and considered noxious (avoid this one)

*Russian Bocking Cultivars* (known as Symphytum Uplandica by most Herbalists): The Bocking Cultivars were developed to be sterile (don't set seed), primarily for both critter and people food. The latter was rejected as an option due to PA's, which decrease in the leaves during the season. 

- Bocking 1
- Bocking 2
- Bocking 3
- Bocking 4
- Bocking 5
- Bocking 6
- Bocking 7
- Bocking 8
- Bocking 9
- Bocking 10
- Bocking 11
- Bocking 12
- Bocking 13
*- Bocking 14 - Was the winner on all fronts as the best Bocking choice!*
- Bocking 15
- Bocking 17
- Bocking 18
- Bocking 19
- Bocking 20
- Bocking 21

The best resource I have found is, *"Comfrey, Past, Present, and Future,"* by Lawrence D Hills.

Comfrey has many uses and I grow only Bocking 14! I use it for mulch in our garden & orchard, in my compost piles, to make fertilizer with, to feed to my critters, for medicinal uses, and I drink Comfrey Tea (not recommended, but I am obviously still alive).

I already posted this on another Comfrey thread posted today. Bockingq14 Comfrey. Already enough reason is posted above, but there is more. I'll post again tomorrow, going to bed now.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> *Common Comfrey *(Symphytum Officinale), produces seeds, is easily spread, and considered noxious (avoid this one!).
> 
> *Prickly Comfrey *(Symphytum Asperum), also produces seeds, is easily spread, and considered noxious (avoid this one)
> 
> ...


Thank you Lori! I knew you would know and was hoping you would post.


----------

